# Plantar fat pad atrophy?



## iamjackiec (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anybody know how you might code for this? Just foot pain maybe?


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jul 13, 2011)

I read in an APMA coding/billing alert to use 728.9 for that


----------

